# Looking for CREEPY kids soundtracks please :)



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi i am looking for soundtracks that have children singing or very creepy nursery rhymes or just scary rhymes read by children. the creepier the better please 
so if you could post links that would be great thanks.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Pm'ed ya a link to my stuff, think it should cover you !


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

And if you have something specific you want read or sang, let me know and I'll see what I can do. I like doing voices, and can do a reasonably decent little girl-sounding voice... 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/107000-creepy-nursery-rhyme.html
^ Example if you're interested.


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Thankyou dark lord those are perfect


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Frankies girl, i have found a poem on here by another user called jenmonty, if its not too much trouble.

Welcome to our room, Do you like what we have done?
Playing with our dollies is always so much fun!
We used to play with doggies, but Mommy found their heads
In a cardboard shoe box, underneith our bed
And then she told our daddy, who locked us in this room
That made us very angry, but we knew what to do!
They came last night to feed us, but they never left
We made sure they stayed here, just like all the rest
So we hope you like it here, cause you'll be staying too
We played with Mom and Daddy, now we want to play with you!

If you dont mind reading this for me, I would like it read in a slow, child like sinister voice please.
Can you read it with a tiny pause after each comma or full stop and fade it out towards the last line please 
I really appreciate your help


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey frankies girl, I thought i would have a go at recording the poem myself just for a laugh lol 
So here is a recording of me reciting the poem lol, i dont like my accent at all  but thought i would share anyway 

http://www.4shared.com/audio/gV_7dFdL/Creepy_doll_poem.html


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, ladyjackolantern...that was CREEPY GOOD!!! Your accent makes it even better!


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks pumpkinhead625


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

so sorry, just saw this... Your version is *awesome*! Your accent is beautiful and it sounds so creepy and LOVE the effects...


_Anybody needs me to do stuff - PM me so I'll be sure and see it. _


----------



## domolovesyoshi (Oct 16, 2011)

ladyjackolantern

Oh my, I have been looking for that ever since i heard it on a youtube halloween makeup tutorial, thankyou.
We are thinking of doing a creepy childrens nursery for halloween.
We needed some poems and rhymes read in a childs voice for that. so if don't mind, may we use it


----------

